# Ban account



## Kingrow1 (Jan 4, 2020)

Sites dead i have better things to do, if you dont ban my account i will bring it to the point you do so we know whats easiest.

Kin Grow1


----------



## Brettman (Jan 4, 2020)

But.. how will we know the sex of our plants ?


----------



## cheemo (Jan 4, 2020)

...or know which light source is best?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 4, 2020)

Why not just take a breath, take step back, and/or take a break? 

You're a grown up. You shouldnt need another adult to moderate your presence (or lack thereof) on any site and if you do, well than maybe someone closer to you can set some parental control on your connection.

Taking a swings at the mods is just shitty.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 4, 2020)

Turn off notifications, log out, go do something better.


----------



## ToFarGone (Jan 5, 2020)

I don’t think you need the account banned. Just stop logging in? Seems to me the know it all should know that?


----------



## sunni (Jan 5, 2020)

ToFarGone said:


> I don’t think you need the account banned. Just stop logging in? Seems to me the know it all should know that?


People like this want to be banned because they can’t control themselves and stop logging in


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 5, 2020)

sunni said:


> People like this want to be banned because they can’t control themselves and stop logging in


LOL... Status Rejected


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 10, 2020)

@bk78


----------



## bk78 (Jan 10, 2020)

How will I know what humidity to dry my 1 ounce plants in then?


----------



## Mitchician (Jan 10, 2020)

bk78 said:


> How will I know what humidity to dry my 1 ounce plants in then?


It's fine I can tell them. I dry 1 ounce plants all the time.


----------

